# WOC-Heatherette Overview



## doniad101 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Girlies! I had a chance this morning to go over to my MAC store and check out the <33Heatherette<33 Collection...and all I have to say is...GO AND GET IT GIRLS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





First and foremost, as before, I want to do my little overview for it. I checked out every product but the nail polishes. 

Keep in mind I'm NW43-45 and have pink/brownish lip color.​

*Here are my opionions:*​
*Beauty Powders:*

 _~*Smooth Harmony*~ _- - Its a very pretty neutral colored beauty powder. I didnt see any type of shimmer in the product. If you guys did, please excuse me, but there wasnt any obvious shimmer in this product. Although I didnt purchase it because it blended right into my skin, lol. I didnt think I needed it.

_~*Alpha Girl*~_ - - Gorgeous pink shade! This is the color I've been looking for!  I saw no shimmer in it, but it gave such a gorgeous glow inside the store and outside (in the sunlight). It goes so beautifully w/ the Trio #2 palette look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to pick that up either Friday or Saturday...if there is any left!!

*Dual Edge Eye Pencils*

 _~*Black Funk/Pop Blue*~_ - - AHHHH! Gorgeous!!! The Pop Blue is like the blue shade in the Trio #1. Goes so gorgeous w/ it! The Pop Blue is highly pigmented and has beautiful glitter/shimmer in it. The black is definately BLACK! Gorgeous duo pencil. I'm going back to get this. 

_~*Phone Me/Text Me*~_ - - Ehh... Wasnt a favorite of mine nor the MAC Artist helping me. It was a little bland and is so not a must have.

_~*Nighthawk/Front Row*~_ - - I had to buy this! The dark brown color of this duo is gorgeous. Its deep but not too deep, if you get what I'm saying, lol. The golden side of it is gorgeous and very pigmented..oh and has beautiful shimmer/glitter. I just had to have it. *P.S. - The MAC Makeup Artists say that they think this one will go the fastest of all the duo edge pencils, so get yours while you can!*

_~*Fab Orchid/Dash Lily*~_ - - Very pretty if your a fan of purples. The darker purple is so pretty and pigmented. The lighter purple (dash liliy) is a glitter bomb! So pretty, sparkly and pigmented! I'm going back to get this duo. 

*Lipglass:*

 _~*Bonus Beat*~_ - - Nope...too pale for my skin color.

_~*Sock Hop*~_ - - Gorgeous peachy coral. Looks great for the summer time or can even work as a peachy nude color. I had to have it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_~*Style Minx*~ _- - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow! Such a gorgeous color. Its multi colored but majority I saw fucshia...or even magenta pink. Oh I cant wait to come back and get this one!

_~*Starlet Kiss*~_ - - Meh...not really my type of color. It may work for some depending on the lipcolor, but didnt do me any justice, lol.

*
Lipstick:*

_~*Lollipop Loving~*_ Gorgeous with Sock Hop or by itself. Good for a nude lip color. I'm going back to get this. 

_~*Fleshpot~*_ Oh no...not for me. Way too pale.

_~*Melrose Mood~*_ Once again, not really right for my color, but may work for others.
_
~*Hollywood Nights*~_





 Gorgeous! Once again, just as pretty as Style Minx. I cant wait to go back and get this one. 

*
Eyeshadow Trios:*

 _~*Eyeshadow Trio #1~*_ Gorgeous colors! The black is nicely pigmented. The blue is to die for and the highlight is just right! Eveything is so pigmented! I'm definately going back to get this one.

_~*Eyeshadow Trio #2~*_ Gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Had to get this one. I LOVEE pinks and purples and I knew it would work. After a couple of swatches of the pink, I got it to show up like I wanted. The purple is very pigmented and gorgeous and the highlighter shade is gorgeous with a pink opalescent glow...oh so pretty.

*Pigments/Glitters:*

I think they all depend on personal preference. I have samples of 3 out of 4 of them. I hope to be getting Pink Pearl sometime soon.

*Lashes:*

Oh so Heatherette! I'm getting both pairs! If your afraid of length, dont get these ladies! LOL. They are long and luscious! Gorgeous!!

Alrigthy thats all ladies. I hope this helps some of you!​


----------



## disastarr (Mar 20, 2008)

I got eyeshadow trio #2, sock hop l/g and nighthawk/front row dual edge pencil yesterday from the NYC Pro store.  The eyeshadows were nice; the purple is gorgeous and well pigmented, the highlight is pretty and slightly on the pink side.  I agree about the pink shade, it took a few layers to show up on my NC50 skin.  The first two layers were kinda chalky but as I kept going it became a deeper, very pretty pink.  I like the consistency of the pencil; creamy and slightly smudgy.  The glitter end is WONDERFUL!  Very pigmented and not too disco-ball glittery.  I like sock hop over Touch l/s.  Gives me a nice coral/peachy sheen.  They were out of style mink yesterday (already!), but I think I'll pick it up at another store since you liked it!  Thanks!


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks so MUCH! You've inspired me to go back and get the blue and brown pencils along with the pink beauty powder!! Being an NC45 I'm always looking for reviews from people with similar skintones as I'm not near a counter. I can't wait to get my order!! Thanks again!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks so MUCH! You've inspired me to go back and get the blue and brown pencils along with the pink beauty powder!! Being an NC45 I'm always looking for reviews from people with similar skintones as I'm not near a counter. I can't wait to get my order!! Thanks again!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 20, 2008)

THANKS!!! So much for your reviews! I already placed an order, but you have inspired me to place another for the pink powder and the blue and brown pencils. I'm always on the hunt for reviews from people with my skintone (NC45). Thanks again and keep it up! Do you have a blog?


----------



## Starry (Mar 20, 2008)

NC45 here. 

I got both of the trios. They are so pretty. That purple color needs to be released as a perm. It is beautiful.

I got the Alpha Girl BP. I brightened my entire face without shimmer. Exactly what I have been looking for. 

I liked all of the lipglosses, so I got those and one lipstick the Hollywood Nights. The rest were too pale. 

I got the pigment and the coral nailpolish. I also got the brown and gold pencil. 

Great colors I am excited about my purchases. Well worth checking out.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 20, 2008)

For reference: For those that are NW47+ the beauty powders will not show up. This sucks but I was thinking of buying the beauty powder and popping out the color and put a blush or maybe a bronzer.. Dont know. I bought everything except for beauty powders and nail colors.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 20, 2008)

I am going to exchange Fleshpot for another Sock Hop tonite. I don't want to wait in case they run out. What was I thinking when I picked up Fleshpot! It makes me look like a corpse! lol


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay. went to MAC

Was kind of dissapointed they were pushing FAFI harder than Heatherette which was tucked in a corner.

*The trios:*
Cute Packaging, the way the MA's worked the colors was really cute. but knowing ME the colors ust were not workable for me. maybe for others. The pans also seemed smalled. felt like it was less in this packaging.

*Lipsticks/liplosses:*
Amplified Melrose Mood-was just so pasty. I tried a million ways to make this work and I just dont see it on me.. so pastelly pink in a yucky way

Satin Fleshpot-felt like I was putting chalk on my lips. looked so chalky pasty and dry tried it with 3 diferent liners and the bonus beat gloss hated it. I do like it for neutraliing the colors of ur lips and putting another color over it but I an do that with a concealer. I did kind of like it with style minx over it but in the end Ill pass.

Hollywood nights- a KEEPER saw it on the MA and had to have it and with styl minx over it a DEF KEEPER (have)

Lollipop Loving -wasnt sure about it as first but I completely like it with a little tweaking.(have)

Sock Hop very pretty and nothing like it in my collection(have)

Styl Minx love it cuz I love pinks and bright colors yummy lol(have)

Starlet Kiss-realy pretty color does remind me of cult fave from Fafi with a little bit more color its really pretty on.(unsure about)

Bonus Beat-Complete pass it tottally washed me out and just looked so pale.

*Beauty Powders:*
Smooth Harmony looked great (AT FIRST) a realy bronzy color great for spring summer but i stepped into the sunlight and it pretty much faded to nothing. 

Alpha Girl was the color of hippness to me so I passed I might go back and re-try it.

*Dual Edge Eye Pencil:*

Fab orchid/Dash lily-pretty color great for brown eyes not as glittery as the other (have)

Phone me/text me- Im not into silver at all and the other end was just a black liner and the other end wasnt even silver it was silver glitter. I can get that effect with reflects gold.

nighthawk/frontrow- gold glitter and brown liner in the only way I can sum this up. 

blackfunk/pop blue-basic black liner and the other end was turquiose blue glitter this one had more color to it than glitter but i still passed.

I swatched them all in the stores and took pics, the whole experience was pretty boring. I was in and out 4 mins flat. Total I got four things and I dont feel like Ive missed out on anything else.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

I ordered online. I ordered alpha girl, the trios,and pigments. I didnt order any lipsticks or lipglasses online because I have a ton of B2M so I will most likely pick up lollipop loving, style minx, melrose mood, bonus beat, starlet kiss and hollywood nights


----------



## d n d (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I couldn't wait to get to the MAC counter to see what all the hype was about.  Before I went, I had already committed myself to buying both eyeshadow trio's and maybe a gloss.

I tried on the eyeshadow trio with the pink and purple but the pink is really faint.  I decided to pass on the trio for now.
I did get the trio with the blue and black and that blue is craaazy! It's like a metallic light turquoise that I haven't seen before! I also got Rollickin paint pot to go under the blue.  I'm looking forward to playing with it!

As for everything else, I decided that I didn't have to have it at this very moment.  I may go back another day to play with the colors a little more.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 20, 2008)

I just came from Nordstrom and I must say that I was disappointed.  I didn't buy anything because these colors were not for me.  I think this is one of the few collection in a while that I just  didn't want anything.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2008)

I ended up getting the :

*smooth harmony* BP (which I love). I didn't get "*Alpha*", because I have 4 BPB and tons of other similar glow highlighter.

*nighthawk/ front row* is sooo nice!!! the only duo I got...I love it. 

*sock hop* is love! I got it. It was look so nice ...with *smooth harmony* on the cheeks and a touch of "*joyous*" bpb for some "yum".

*starlet kiss*...I like alot ..it's like a brighter *2n* l/g I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...If anything is still available next week when I have so more "play play" money lol ..I will get both trios...and maaaaaaaaaaybe "*alpha*"
I got *"trio #2"* baby petal (looks niced over *"girl friendly"* p/p)  v.i.p (looks good over *perky* p/p) cassette (looks nice over *"nice vice"* p/p)


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 21, 2008)

I love how the Heatherette section at the MAC store I went to was largely ignored by customers. The SA's were ALLL over it though. They had bags FULL of products set behind the counter to get rung up later. It was pretty funny.

I bought 2 Style Minx, and the brown/gold pencil. Originally I was going to get the purple, but the MA showed me the brown/gold and I loved it. I will go back for the purple liner and the lashes, which were very long and lush.

I wasn't interested in anything else.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 21, 2008)

So I got:

Hollywood Nights l/s-so vibrant and creamy. Really pretty on my NC50 skin
Lollipop Loving l/s-subtle coral/green shimmer...pretty under Sock Hop
Sock Hop l/g-been waiting for this color. Might go get a back up
Style Minx l/g-vibrant pretty color. Especially over Hollywood Nights. Looks great on my skintone.

I got Black Funk/Pop Blue pencil

I passed on everything else.


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 21, 2008)

Umm....I think I am going to head out on my lunch break and take a look at it...


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay, I went and I am sorry but I didn't see much. I only got the Sock hop lipgloss and the Lola Devine polish. The lipstick colors were way to light on me (NC45 or MUFE 70) and they didn't do anything for me. The quads are nice but I have the Diana Ross quad that is very similar to Trio #2 so I passed. And the Trio #1 wasn't really hitting on much IMO. The duo pencils were nice but I decided to get only the lipgloss/polish...

I am sure others will have better luck!!


----------



## cloudburst (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm NC 30-35 and this is what I picked up:

Trio 1 & 2 - the pink in trio 2 is what I wanted Pink Venus to be in Fafi quad 1, although I can see it being very light on darker skintones

Lollipop Loving l/s - a nice peachy pink that actually lightens my heavily pigmented lips, I think this would be great w/ Nars Orgasm on top, or as a highlighter on other darker lipticks.

Bonus Beat l/g -I love pale beige lipglosses & this is no exception

I plan to go back today & check out Hollywood Nights l/s, and Alpha Girl BPB.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 21, 2008)

I think the BPs are a lil tricky.

Because it seems like Alpha Girl is supposed to be for WOC and Smooth Harmony for lighter skin tones. Don't you agree?
Smooth Harmony was like adding another skin on my NC35 skin. lol No difference at all. It had no shimmer although Alpha Girl has a slight shimmer.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 21, 2008)

O and I picked up...

Sock Hop l/g - lovely coral pechy cream gloss, you're everyday color! I picked up 2! lol
Style Minx l/g - so beautiful, I love pinks and this is my fav bright pink gloss!
Bonus Beat - I didn't need fleshpot to get a nude look, this totally does it for me with a lil shimmer
Lollipop Loving - Omg this makes such a lovely nude color with a hint of green and gold shimmer!!
Hollywood Nights - wayyyyyy better than Girl About Town!
Trio 1 - my fav trio, i love blue and black!!
Trio 2 - I like the colors although I haven't played with them yet.
Shes Good Falsies - gorgeous for a night out
Dual Edge Liner in Black Funk/Pop Blue <-------gorgeous!!


Didn't get:

BPs - As I explained in my previos post, neither of them did anything for me so I didn't want to waste my hard earned $$$ on something I will never use. The compact is pretty and all but yeah, I can resist. lol

Nail Lacquers - easily dupable IMO. The coral is pretty but not unique. $$$$$ Yes is unique but I know I won't wear it often.

She's BAD falsies - this is gorgeous but again, I couldn't wear them often.

Other Dual Edge Liners - I didn't get the other ones because none of them really stood out for me except the blue one. But I shouldn't have bought it because I went to CVS right after that and saw that they had the Milani Color Brilliance Eye Pencils and the Blue one is just like it minus the glitter!!! So I picked up the Purple and Green one and I love them! Such incredible color payoff (swatches are in the swatch thread).

Glitter/Pigments - I have a few sample pigments of both of them so didn't see the need in getting a full size. And as for the glitter, I love shimmer and glitter once in a while, so I didn't see the need there either to pick up a whole jar.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 22, 2008)

Just to let you guys know smooth harmony is love on my skin (I have eva mendez type of glow when she's tan)..I wore it to work all day 6-3...w/ 1n l/g and mascara and everyone gave me sooooooooooooooooooo many compliments!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was going to get alpha bp, but nah! ...the one I have is so loved! and is going to be my staple!!! when I wont the hint of ( I just came back from vacation).

I also wanted to go get trio #1 (since I have rollickin p/p), but my BF said the colors are sooooooo tranny!! yesterday in front of the MA ...lol so I didn't get it


----------



## drebaby (Mar 22, 2008)

im eyeing the first trio..mainly for the blueish/greenish color it looks so pretty on all of the photo's, i really only want that color..any one know if a dupe???!!! and i will be getting the nighthawk/front row liner..i need to call a counter so i dont have to wait for shipping, i also want to check out the lipglass bonus beat and sock hop in person. i would like to see how bonus beat and c-thru compare


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie0716* 

 
_I ordered online. I ordered alpha girl, the trios,and pigments. I didnt order any lipsticks or lipglasses online because I have a ton of B2M so I will most likely pick up lollipop loving, style minx, melrose mood, bonus beat, starlet kiss and hollywood nights_

 
B2M doesn't apply to the Heatherette collection because of the packaging-or so I've been told.


----------



## cloudburst (Mar 22, 2008)

GlamYOURUs said:


> Didn't get:
> 
> BPs - As I explained in my previos post, neither of them did anything for me so I didn't want to waste my hard earned $$$ on something I will never use. The compact is pretty and all but yeah, I can resist. lol
> quote]





GlamYOURUs said:


> I agree - I went to the store & asked my friend's sister who works there what the BP's were all about - she said they are supposed to be used like bronzer but in her opinion they were "nothing to write home about".
> 
> Alpha Girl kind of reminds me of Benefit's Dandelion & Smooth Harmony looks like a matte sheer bronzer.
> 
> (sorry I don't know why the quote thingy didn't work!)


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drebaby* 

 
_im eyeing the first trio..mainly for the blueish/greenish color it looks so pretty on all of the photo's, i really only want that color..any one know if a dupe???!!! and i will be getting the nighthawk/front row liner..i need to call a counter so i dont have to wait for shipping, i also want to check out the lipglass bonus beat and sock hop in person. i would like to see how bonus beat and c-thru compare_

 

when I wen to get trio #1 ...the MA looked like she was wearing trio #1 ...and anywho her and my BF said to get #2...I asked her what she was wearing and she said ...shimmermoss??...does that ring a bell ???...because I dont have that e/s...she said she had that on not show with rollickin p/p or not ..but it looked nice...and she said ."ssshhhh"...not to say she didnt have it because I guess she was saying she had it one.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 22, 2008)

cloudburst said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs*
> 
> ...


----------



## britty_bear (Mar 22, 2008)

okay...here goes... i got sock hop l/g and alpha girl b/p and i love them both. i wear studio tech nc50 and sock hop on me gave that innocent-i'm-not-wearing-makeup-please-dont-give-me-a-ticket-officer look.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 LOL! i'm sooooo crazy about it. as to what everyone was saying about the BP...they're not meant to be bronzers at all. they're just meant to give an extra glow to your skin. i like them because, in my opinion, the foundation color they (MA) told me i needed is a lil too dark and it washes me out. the BP but some "life" back in your face. i also like the irridescent powder for the Fafi line in Sassd-Up. that with alpha girl look amazing ESPECIALLY if you're going for a more innocent look. it'll work with other looks too but that's the one i like the most. i tried on smoth harmony...it doesn't have any shimmer and only looks good, to me, if you're wearing alpha girl with it.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 22, 2008)

I went to my local store yesterday and I couldn't justify spending any of my money on anything besides Nighthawk/Front row.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 22, 2008)

I got Hollywood Nights, Sock Hop and Trio 1.  I definitely want backups of Sock Hop next paycheck lol.  I put Hollywood Nights and dabbed Sock Hop over it and it looked very pretty.   But of course, being where I live and all (closed minded people) people where in complete utter shock I was wearing pink lip stick.  I was like chill guys, I wouldn't wear it with I have on (brown Hollister outfit). I just tried it on because I friend asked to see it on me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah I love it regardless.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm NC 45 and I got Trios 1 and 2, Lollipop Lovin, Sock Hop, and Smooth Harmony.  My MA did a look with all of those (except trio 1) and I loved the look.  Lollipop Lovin and Sock Hop gave me this perfect nude lip.  I'm thinking of going back to look at the pencils because I didn't even view them.  Plus, I need a base for Trio 1 if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## drebaby (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks dominichulinda i will check out shimmermoss..in the swatch thread i seen a comparrision of hoppin with waternymph, meadowland, aquadisiac..the meadowland was the closest.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm an NC 45 and I got, Both Trios, Lollipop Loving, (which I didn't try on in the store and I don't like once I tried it on at home, I'm going to exchange it for Hollywood nights) I got both pigments, and also three of the duo pencils all except the gray/silver one. I'm going back tomorrow to get alpha girl BP they were sold out at the store I went to so I have it on hold at another store...... Over all I LIKE not LOVE this collection and when I brought it home my fiance' asked if I was out buying makeup for little girls because iof the packaging and he told me it was tacky... LOL


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I'm NC 45 and I got Trios 1 and 2, Lollipop Lovin, Sock Hop, and Smooth Harmony.  My MA did a look with all of those (except trio 1) and I loved the look.  Lollipop Lovin and Sock Hop gave me this perfect nude lip.  I'm thinking of going back to look at the pencils because I didn't even view them.  Plus, *I need a base for Trio 1 if anyone has any suggestions.*_

 
Rollickin' paint pot from fafi without a doubt!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 28, 2008)

So a;; I got was Sock HOp and  Pink Pearl pig because I have been lusting ove it for a while. All the other lip stuff looked hideous and the pink ones I did like I decided I had to many pink lippies, I am yet to finish rocking chick! All the shadows were dupeable if you ask me!


----------



## braidey (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought Style Minx and Hollywood Nights


NW45


----------



## user46 (Mar 30, 2008)

I LOVE this thread! Us WOC should have a thread like this for every collection!

Too bad I have nothing to contribute, because I didn't even buy anything. lol. But it sure is helpful for when I do go see the collection.


----------



## meika79 (Mar 31, 2008)

When I went to the counter my MUA told me he was expecting me.  lol.  I ended up buying Lollipop Loving, Trio 1, Black Funk/Pop Blue, and Nighthawk/Front Row.  I was testing hollywood Nights & Style Minx but passed on them, now they're sold out. I even did a back 2 MAC I tried to get another lollipop loving...GONE!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 31, 2008)

I bought Lollipop Loving l/s, Trio 2, and Smooth Harmony BP and I had a bad feeling when it was on backorder and I really didn't even care.....like I could take it or leave it kind of feeling. I love the packaging, but I am not really feeling the products. Smooth Harmony will get some use, but I found the Trio just 'alright'. I'm a sucker for purples, but Cassette just isn't doing it for me. Trio one's standout color looked too much like Aquadisiac in the swatches for me to buy it. Lollipop Loving.....bah.....looked like I swiped one of those cheap peach-colored nail polishes on my lips. I actually wore Revlons Nude Lustre Superlustrous Gloss on top of it. That made it look miles better, IMO. All in all, yeah, whatever....


----------



## aziajs (Mar 31, 2008)

I got:

Sock Hop - Underwhelmed.  However, I am going to keep trying it
Style Minx - LOOOOOOVE it!!
Lollipop Loving - Really like it as another nude lip alternative.

I am going back to get:
Hollywood Nights - I have to try this on and see how it looks 
maaaaaybe Trio #1 - I don't know if I really need that green color


----------



## lsperry (Mar 31, 2008)

I love, love, love this collection. I got:
4 Style Minx
1 Hollywood Nights
3 Smooth Harmony BP
1 Alpha Girl BP
1 Black Funk/Pop Blue pencil
1 Fab Orchid/Dash Lily pencil
1 Sock Hop LG
1 Starlet Kiss LG
1 Pink Pearl pg
Already have Jardin Aires pg
1 Trio #1
1 Trio #2

I love the packaging and as I said in the “Heatherette” color collections thread, I will never B2M anything ‘cause I’m too in love w/it. 

The winners of the collection for me are 1) Smooth Harmony BP and 2) Style Minx lg. 

Smooth Harmony BP gives me a glowy, smooth finish to my skin and Style Minx is one of the most beautiful fuschia pinks I’ve ever seen or owned. 

I’m not too happy with trio #2. V.I.P. and Cassette are weak colors. I’ve had to add Graphology or some other deep purple to the trio to make it work for me. But trio #1 is pure love. I love cloudburst, having bought 2 es when Blue Storm came out. Moodring is a very unique color for me. I’ve tried it with these bases: paint pots (otherwordly, rollickin’ and delft) and fluidlines (jadeye, blue peep, and Delphic). And Hoppin’ is a great brow or lid color for me – not too chalky at all.

Out of all the ls in the collection, I could only wear Hollywood Nights – the other colors were too light for my NW45 skin and deeply pigmented, large lips. I debated getting a back up of HN but decided against it since I have other pink and red ls I can use Style Minx with those or by itself.

All, in all, everything I bought is gorgeous and helped sooth the disappointment of Fafi.


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree with Isperry. I had to add Fertile to Cassette to just to get it to blend and I faded as the day went on. I love the pink which I layered over Apricot Pink pg. to make sure it would show up. 

What is a good dupe for V.I.P. the pink in trio 2 (people keep saying it is dupeable not i have yet to see with what color?)


----------



## This Is Mine (Mar 31, 2008)

I ended up getting
 2 Style Minx l/g
Hollywood Nights l/s
Lollipop Loving l/s
Sock hop l/g
Melrose Mood
Starlet Kiss l/s
Smooth Harmony b/p
Trio 1
She's Good lashes
She's Bad lashes
I already had pink pearl pigment


----------



## braidey (Mar 31, 2008)

Did Lollipop loving and Starlett Kiss look good on any dark skinned ladies?  I am a NW45 and I could not get those two to look good to save my life.  Sock hop really did not show up pretty on my dark lips.


----------



## drebaby (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I agree with Isperry. I had to add Fertile to Cassette to just to get it to blend and I faded as the day went on. I love the pink which I layered over Apricot Pink pg. to make sure it would show up. 

What is a good dupe for V.I.P. the pink in trio 2 (people keep saying it is dupeable not i have yet to see with what color?)_

 
on temptalia's site she mentions da bling or living pink as close colours for v.i.p.


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 1, 2008)

Are there any pictures of woc wearing the beauty powders


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 2, 2008)

^ I was going to get a beauty powder but the MUA advised me it didn't do much for our skin (lol she was a sistah too).  I tried swatching both of them and they just wouldn't go.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So that's probably why there's a lack of pictures of WOC wearing the BPs.  I know there are a few girls on here who purchased them though, saying it makes their skin a bit more glowier (smooth harmony, mainly).


----------



## shellyshells (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I was gonna get Alpha Girl since they restocked it.... but it's sold out.... again.... already. Urgh.


----------



## drebaby (Apr 3, 2008)

i broke down and got trio 1 and bonus beat. i already had the pencils in the black/blue and brown/bronze, i dont need anything else from the collection (i think).


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought trio 2, bonus beat, the purple pencil fab orchid I think, smooth harmony, style minx and hollywood nights. I like everything except the style minx and holywood nights. I look like a street walker. I think I'll stick to the muted colors. The BP added a slight glow not real obvious but enough.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm NC 45 and I purchased two Alpha Girl beauty powders. I have had smooth harmony before (Diana Ross launch), and though it "perfected" your complexion and looked good!. I tended to over perfect with it,(lol), and it acted a lot like Studio Fix powdered foundation. Heavy! It also darkned my foundation. With the Alpha Girl,  I can acheive a fresh, glowy look which has been hard to create for me in the past. Not too shiny, not apppearing too dewey! Oily skin girls like myself hate shine. This is a brightner in a since..a clean highlighter. I'm gonna "rock this to death" this summer. (lol) 

I also purchased two nighthawk pencils,  this is really gonna be useful this summer. Creating bronzy and gold looks!


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 4, 2008)

what lip pencils are you wearing with hollywood nights and style minx


----------



## lsperry (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_what lip pencils are you wearing with hollywood nights and style minx_

 
Velvetella Cremestick liner - Works best on my lips. I line with this and sheer it out somewhat and apply a sheer amount of Hollywood Nights and finish with Style Minx. My lips look sooo gorgeous.

2nd choice is Vino Lip Pencil. I apply the same as above.

I, also, tried mahogany and chestnut lipliners. They did not give me the same look.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I like everything except the style minx and holywood nights. I look like a street walker. I think I'll stick to the muted colors. The BP added a slight glow not real obvious but enough._

 
I know what you mean about SM and HN making you look like a street walker. I went Saturday to the local MAC counter for a demo and she did not apply any lip-liner on my lips before applying SM and HN and when I looked in the mirror, I almost screamed. What a ghastly sight! She had applied both products to the very edge of my lips and they looked twice their size and made me look like I should go home and put on some Daisy-Dukes and 6” heels….LOL! I wiped it off, asked for velvetella cremestick and created perfection. 

When applied properly, SM and HN are two gorgeous colors alone or together…..

I’m NW45 with large, pigmented top lip and pink lower lip.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 5, 2008)

Thankyou so much for posting this thread! I'm in Australia and I'm pretty sure Heatherette STILL hasn't been released yet so can't get in to a store and physically see or try on the range. This helps me heaps in knowing what to buy online


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks lsperry I'm a Nc50 and I bought hn and sm because I have seen many women of color wear it and look beautiful. I guess i just needed some tips on how to allpy it. I know it will look great if I can get the technique down. Besides I need some color in my life!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 5, 2008)

Are any ladies NC45 or darker using Alpha Girl beauty powder?


----------



## lsperry (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Are any ladies NC45 or darker using Alpha Girl beauty powder?_

 
Yes; as an undereye highlighter, soft brow-bone highlight and if I've used a heavy-hand with a pigmented blush. It is too light for my NW45 skin to use as an all-over face powder; I use Smooth Harmony for this. It reminds of Hullabaloo highlight powder; but slightly darker.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Yes; as an undereye highlighter, soft brow-bone highlight and if I've used a heavy-hand with a pigmented blush. It is too light for my NW45 skin to use as an all-over face powder; I use Smooth Harmony for this. It reminds of Hullabaloo highlight powder; but slightly darker._

 
Thank you.  I wanted to know how it would look as a cheek highlight, or perhaps  on top of a blush.  From what you've said I think it would work.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 5, 2008)

I got Lollipop Lovin, Sock Hop (love this combo) and Alpha girl B/P. Alpha girl has become my everyday highlighter, I just looooove it. Looks kinda peachy on my cheeks. I'm NC35 btw...


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_what lip pencils are you wearing with hollywood nights and style minx_

 
I wear Vino, Currant....i love the both of them..but esp wearing style Minx seperate with a pencil because you can create so much!


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

anyways with Heatherette i had everything just about except the duo pencils...the lipsticks are wonderful and the lipglosses too Sock Hop and Style Minx are top tens...and the pigments too but im good on this 3d Silver lol


----------

